# Quit being late/procrastinating



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm going to make an effort to stop procrastinating and being late. I'm late for most _everything _in my life. And it's hurt more than helped me in my life. I don't know if this goal setting will be attainable for me but it's worth a try. Since I'm a procrastinator, I'll probably tell myself I'll try starting this tomorrow or the next day or even maybe next week. 
I don't know if I'm even able to be saved at this point. Maybe these ways are so engrained in my being there's no remedy to curb these bad habits. Hopefully, I can but my faith in myself is rather low. I really hate these habits about myself. I guess they have become characteristics of me because they are expected by people I know.

Anyone else have these issues of being chronically late and procrastinating?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

So have you started yet?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Same here..
i started since today


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Same... I'm procrastinating right now..
But I'm inspired and I'll start at 2 pm!


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

ha ha I have not yet started. Attempted but not started! Oh the joys of being a procrastinator. I'm glad I'm not alone in this!


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

If there was a like option for your post I would have definitely liked this. If you find a good way to stop procrastinating. Let me know! :teeth


Strwbrry said:


> Same... I'm procrastinating right now..
> But I'm inspired and I'll start at 2 pm!


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

I set a goal of learning how to skateboard...4 years ago. Now i'm on my bed surfing the internet. I feel so unfit.


----------



## Chandan (Mar 4, 2012)

I need this thread.I'm a chronic procrastinator(hey,that sounds like some sci-fi villain),and starting today that ends.


----------



## deealexie (Aug 7, 2012)

So good to know that I'm not alone! I have an essay due tomorrow morning. Haven't even started yet. But in 15 minutes.... Mark my words, I WILL stop procrastinating  
Thanks for the idea! :teeth


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh god, yes. Managed to stop for a while but then I rediscovered the internet. I'm aiming to start kicking the habit again tomorrow morning.
I've found thus far that having a specific item of clothing or piece of music that I associate only with working on a specific task worked for a while (I got really sick of listening to the Pirates of Penzance/Father Ted over and over again and then never really got round to finding anything else suitable).


----------



## cherryboom (Jun 14, 2012)

callalilly26 said:


> I'm going to make an effort to stop procrastinating and being late. I'm late for most _everything _in my life. And it's hurt more than helped me in my life. I don't know if this goal setting will be attainable for me but it's worth a try. Since I'm a procrastinator, I'll probably tell myself I'll try starting this tomorrow or the next day or even maybe next week.
> I don't know if I'm even able to be saved at this point. Maybe these ways are so engrained in my being there's no remedy to curb these bad habits. Hopefully, I can but my faith in myself is rather low. I really hate these habits about myself. I guess they have become characteristics of me because they are expected by people I know.
> 
> Anyone else have these issues of being chronically late and procrastinating?


I've never been one to be late (I'm always early otherwise my anxiety goes through the roof) although I am pretty bad when it comes to procrastination. I once read somewhere that procrastination can be a subconscious attempt to stop yourself from moving on with your life because you don't believe in better or believe you don't deserve better. Is this the case with you? In which case positive thinking can work wonders.

Old habits die hard but I'm sure you can it do it. It's a process start small and build up


----------



## Lilac Swirl (May 14, 2012)

I'm not usually late, but I'm a big procrastinator.



cherryboom said:


> I once read somewhere that procrastination can be a subconscious attempt to stop yourself from moving on with your life because you don't believe in better or believe you don't deserve better.


In a way, I think that's how my head works. That and the fear of failing...


----------



## mr.shyguy311 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm really bad at procrastinating and being late 
I have kind of found a solution for being late to work. My trick is to schedule something I enjoy (but is not addictive) before I have to leave like cook a good breakfast or do some yoga.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I do have these problems. I can stop being late to things easier than I can stop procrastinating on tasks, but it requires being obsessive about it, wasting a lot of time being excessively early instead, and losing sleep (when sleep deprivation is much of why I have so much trouble in the first place).


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

Unfortunately the bottom line is you just have to get up and do whatever it is that needs doing. I've heard two tips that sound interesting (but that I haven't tried!). One is to tell yourself your just going to work on whatever it is for ten minutes because then you'll usually end up continuing. 

The other tip only applies if you're procastinating because you're being lazy and don't feel like doing anything. In that case, you should actually do nothing. Because usually being lazy and not doing anything really means screwing around on the internet or watching tv. So the idea is to actually stop and do nothing, and then you're supposed to get bored enough that you start doing whatever it is you were putting off.

But see, even with those tips, it all comes down to just doing the damn thing.

I used to procrastinate like crazy. I'd say that now, I just procrastinate. I just try to think of how good it feels to get done with things and how bad it feels to be overwhelmed and feeling like I can't get things done (especially when I have so much time that it's unnecessary to feel that way).

Good luck! (And stop reading about how to not procrastinate - that's just another way to procrastinate!)


----------



## Budd (Sep 5, 2012)

Being late is also my problem.I have been facing it for many years.I have tried my level best to do task on time but always fail to to it.This has been noticed in my every action and yet I could not get rid to it.Now I thought seriously about it.Now it is my goal to over come this issue.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm always punctual when I need to show up somewhere at a certain time but I'm a horrible procrastinator. I've got to improve on that now as my university courses have begun and I need to work on homework and stuff. I think this may be due to my long-lasting low-level depression that makes it hard for me to enjoy doing things. It's far easier to procrastinate which doesn't require much effort compared to working on homework assignments for example even though doing the former may not be any more enjoyable.


----------



## pinoyleonardo (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys- here's what I recently wrote about procrastination: 
http://confidencecues.com/?p=1663

There's a nice resource on Psychology Today. Check it out.

For those of you who find it hard to be punctual- ask yourself whether you like what you are doing. it's either you hate it and so you need to change job. More often, we do not have a choice because we need a job. In that case we need to change the way we look at things. get yourself fired up with what you do. be inspired. Think of the people you love most. Think of the people you work with. Stop thinking of yourself and start valuing others.

Good luck!


----------



## pinoyleonardo (Aug 29, 2012)

shidrewbie said:


> I'm really bad at procrastinating and being late
> I have kind of found a solution for being late to work. My trick is to schedule something I enjoy (but is not addictive) before I have to leave like cook a good breakfast or do some yoga.


that's a great idea. i'd like to try that too to add enthusiasm to my job.

I don't really get late or at least not too late. e have flexi hours and people are self-regulating so 45 minutes late is just fine. depends really on your commitments for the day.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

I know it's months later but I just read this. And to answer your question, yes, I think it may be a subconscious attempt to stop myself from moving on with my life. 
That's a very good explanation. I always think I'm a failure and I don't deserve any better. I've been trying the positive thinking thing but it's not so easy. But I'm trying  And I'll continue to try until I can do it effortlessly.



cherryboom said:


> I've never been one to be late (I'm always early otherwise my anxiety goes through the roof) although I am pretty bad when it comes to procrastination. I once read somewhere that procrastination can be a subconscious attempt to stop yourself from moving on with your life because you don't believe in better or believe you don't deserve better. Is this the case with you? In which case positive thinking can work wonders.
> 
> Old habits die hard but I'm sure you can it do it. It's a process start small and build up


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

If I didn't procrastinate I would have nothing left to do... boredom would drive me insane.


----------



## Freddio42 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have huge problems with procrastination, but I am typically never late for meetings, classes, lectures, appointments etc

I used to be chronically late handing in homework where the worst thing that could happen was a detention, but now at Uni my marks get capped at 40% so I have to get stuff in on time, and I do. 

I am on time because lateness leads to unwanted attention. I will do anything to avoid attention, and being on time is a very easy way to do that. If I'm late for a class, then many times I will just not bother going to it. So as a result I'm rarely late. Maybe this will help you, but honestly, Being on time should be an attainable habit. Procrastination feels more complicated to me and as I haven't beaten it, I'm not qualified to offer any advice on that matter  good luck


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

haha well, that's a positive way to look at it!


NoHeart said:


> If I didn't procrastinate I would have nothing left to do... boredom would drive me insane.


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks for the advice. I'm really going to try working on this and I have been. It hasn't worked as of yet but it will 


Freddio42 said:


> I have huge problems with procrastination, but I am typically never late for meetings, classes, lectures, appointments etc
> 
> I used to be chronically late handing in homework where the worst thing that could happen was a detention, but now at Uni my marks get capped at 40% so I have to get stuff in on time, and I do.
> 
> I am on time because lateness leads to unwanted attention. I will do anything to avoid attention, and being on time is a very easy way to do that. If I'm late for a class, then many times I will just not bother going to it. So as a result I'm rarely late. Maybe this will help you, but honestly, Being on time should be an attainable habit. Procrastination feels more complicated to me and as I haven't beaten it, I'm not qualified to offer any advice on that matter  good luck


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm thinking of procastinating but I'll do it tomorrow...


----------

